# Is it worth it?



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

On weekdays i have about a half hour to 45 mins of hunting time. Is it worth it for me to head into the stand. the two times i did this this week i ran out deer on my way to the stand. They went snorting wind though the woods and then i saw nothing else. should i wiat till the weekends when i have plenty of time, or risk spooking deer for a half hour of hunting time? thanks for any info.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Considering the day time temps and lack of time to recover the animal if you did shoot one, I'd wait for the weekend.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

YES..............it is worth it.........ive rushed out after work before and got in the stand at 450 and had shots at deer by 515.............it is all LUCK as far as the timing goes........IMO


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

P.S. I guess I was assuming the time was in the morning before work.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are going to hunt the last hour of daylight,I would at least consider picking the days when the leaves are wet or damp.You stand a much better chance of slipping into your stand undetected.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think you answered the question already. You are spooking the deer. I'd wait for the weekend. You don't want to educate the deer of your presence.Even though the bucks are running stupid right now many of the does are still in the normal feeding patterns. Spook them spook the bucks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't personally pass up on the opportunity to hunt if you have the chance and the desire. I would change my mind on how and where I hunted though. I wouldn't go to any of my primary stands because as it was already mentioned you may only educate the deer and lose an opportunity later. With that limited amount of time I would try locating a field edge with a heavy trail access area and set up within shooting range downwind. At that late time the deer are already on the move and will be heading toward their evening feeding areas. You may already know where those evening feeding areas are. Just simply try to catch them at that area. If this area is away from your stands then I don't think you are risking much.

Good luck!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

It is absolutely worth it.As a kid the school bus would drop me off everyday at 4:30pm and I would be heading to the woods at 4:40pm.You know where the deer are because you have been spooking them.So change your strategy.Setup in a different spot,work much slower even though your short on time.


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes it is worth it. You can't get a deer wishing you were out there.
Example
I hunt a farm 10min from work. Farm is basically the feeding area for local deer, open fields with a couple ditch and fence line lines that have a few trees. Went out 11/17, arrived at 5pm, plan to sit in stand in ditch line at edge of standing corn. I got to the corner of the corn field by 5:05. Peek around the corner and deer is standing right in front of my stand. I kneeled down at the corner of the field and hit my doe bleet 3/4 times and waited. about 20 min later the doe walked in front of me at about 25 yds and gave me broadside shot. She ran off about 75yds and piled up. 
She looked right at me as she cleared the corner but never saw thanks to my skyline apparition camo. It blends in very well whether on the ground or in a lone tree in a fence row as well as in the woods. 
ost bucks is right, modify the game plan to fit the situation. And don't be afraid to change that on fly.
Good Luck
Dave


----------

